# Egg share at Bourn Hall



## Rissa (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi,

We're considering going for egg-sharing at Bourn Hall (probably with icsi). Has anyone here been through this at Bourn Hall. If so, what's it like there  (e.g. what are the people like there and do they treat you any different to a couple going through normal ivf/icsi. etc..)

Thanks 
Rissa


----------



## michellec (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi Rissa

We can give nothing but praise for all of the staff at Bourn Hall.  I don't have any experience of egg sharing there, we are currently going through our first ICSI cycle with them and they have been brilliant, you get a real personal service and care from them, the doctors are excellent and the nurses really friendly and helpful and no I'm not on commission!  I'm not pregnant yet, but we are keeping our fingers crossed that I will be soon! and we feel that being with Bourn Hall is giving us our best chance possible 

I wish you all the best with your treatment.

Michellec
x


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi All

I am on a waiting list for Donor Eggs at Bourn Hall and would just like to say to anyone reading this who might be thinking about Egg Sharing, please do !!!!! 

There are lots of girls waiting for eggs.  Currently I am number 47 on the list.  When I started in September, I was number 52 so in 4 months I have only moved 5 places   So please, if you are thinking about helping someone else, think about egg share.

If anyone wants to get in touch with me, feel free to IM me

Love to All
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## tulip1 (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi

We are about to register at Bourn Hall, hopefully for ICSI, but we were told we were borderline, if ICSI is possible I am trying to become an egg sharer.

If there is anyone going through, about to start ICSI at Bourn Hall it would be great to get in contact!


----------



## shellbell (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Im considering becoming a egg sharer at Bourn Hall, I have been on a waiting list to have transport ivf on the nhs between james paget hospital and bourn hall, but when looking on the bourn hall website and read about egg sharing i thought what a great idea, helping myself and others at the same time is just one of the best things around.
I have only gotten as far as requesting infomation at the moment but im hoping that this will work for me and for the women that i may help.

Anyone who has had ivf with egg share at bourn hall, it would be great to hear from you!

Take care everyone
lots luv  Shell xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya shell

Just wanted to wish u lots of luck with ur journey honey

As this threads a little old, i thought i would add in a few links which u may find helpful here on FF

The easties thread in meeting places

Heres the link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=61285.210

and also the bourn hall thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=59456.225

Hope that u find it of some help honey

Best wishes

Emxx


----------

